# AHH/ BHS Event 2023



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Each year we have our joint BHS/ Advancing Herpetological Husbandry conference, This will be the sixth year since the first one.
This year was brilliant, next year looks good also with an amazing lineup of speakers.

Carl is coming from Texas, David from Sydney, Sarina from Germany and Jonathon from Vienna. We are truly international. I have no idea where Mark will emerge from, whatever he talks about, it will be interesting.

Frances Baines will be posting details on each speaker, as she did last year, and I will update here.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Honoured to be asked to speak at this event given the calibre of speakers already confirmed.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

AHH/BHS Drayton Manor Conference Student Research Showcase

As part of the conference, students working on a herpetology-related research projects are invited to attend and display a poster relating to their research at the Conference. Special thanks to Suzie Simpson for arranging this.

We’re super excited to once again be calling for research posters for the Student Research Showcase for 2023. If you’re carrying out herpetological research and want to take the next step by sharing your work with the herpetological community, then this is a great platform to do so. You’ll have your poster on show for the duration of the conference for delegates to view and have the opportunity to network with industry experts and academics. What’s more…..your weekend conference ticket is free!!!!!!










What do you need to do to enter?

Head to www.thebhs.org events page where further information is provided. You can download the application form and send (alongside your poster) via email to Suzie Simpson at [email protected]. Once your poster is registered, you’ll receive confirmation and will be added to the attendee list.

Please share or tag those who may be interested!!!!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Hoping to be at the event next year, as usual. Just need to check some dates and things, as I'm in Vegas for a month before it.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Tarron said:


> Hoping to be at the event next year, as usual. Just need to check some dates and things, as I'm in Vegas for a month before it.


Look forward to seeing you again bud!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Thrasops said:


> Look forward to seeing you again bud!


Same 

With any luck, I may have some nice pictures to show around, but with it being Feb, I'm not holding much hope to see too much. It'll be low to mid 20s in Vegas.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Is there anymore information regarding the topics the speakers are discussing? Or is the plan to announce this at a later date?


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

LiasisUK said:


> Is there anymore information regarding the topics the speakers are discussing? Or is the plan to announce this at a later date?


I would assume this will be announced in due course.

The title of my presentation is: Optimum Neglect of the Egyptian Tortoise


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

LiasisUK said:


> Is there anymore information regarding the topics the speakers are discussing? Or is the plan to announce this at a later date?


Sorry have not seen this up to now. We will be teasing the speakers with weekly posters as we did last year. The first should be posted next week. Suffice to say there are some really good talks lined up for next year.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks Francis. Will keep checking back


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Thrasops said:


> Suffice to say there are some really good talks lined up for next year.


Then there is me!!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Then there is me!!


Erm, excuse me! Your talk was brilliant and the perfect way to start off the first ever conference. 

Stop selling yourself short man. 

I'll be there, my lads probably coming too. I've also convinced our local farm park to send a few people too, I think it'll really help with their learning.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Meet the speakers 

We’re pleased to announce that Dr. Jonathon Howard (aka Beardie Vet) will be joining us again to speak at the Drayton Manor 2023 event but this time on sea snake rehabilitation! If any of you attended this year to hear his talk, it was absolutely fascinating hearing about wild bearded dragon habitat, diet and behaviour so we’re really excited for this talk.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Come and meet Professor Mark O'Shea, and all our other great speakers, at our AHH/BHS Conference. Mark's presentation has the enigmatic title "Forensic Historical Herpetology: Snake Hissstories or Red Herrings! - Just because it says so doesn't make it true!" - so what does it mean? Mark is perhaps one of our most well-known British herpetologists, a venomous snake specialist who has recently described six snake species new to science, with six more due to be published soon. He has also been sleuthing the stories behind historical snake specimens in natural history museums, and discovering some very strange things... Tickets to our 2023 Drayton Manor event available from https://www.thebhs.org


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

We can now reveal the full weekend line up for the joint AHH/BHS 2023 Conference. It's looking great. Held at Drayton Manor near Tamworth, UK over 18th - 19th March next year.
Tickets available now at www.thebhs.org.

I seem to have been press-ganged into giving another talk, but just look at the rest of that great line up!


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Think I will skip the Saturday programme and attend on the Sunday instead.....


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Meet the Speakers










Dr. Henry Brames is a reptile vet who helped develop the German VDA/DGHT training courses for private owners. When working towards the DGHT Certificate of Competence, accepted nationwide, everyone is given the opportunity to expand their personal skills and certify them in a documented manner. It is based on the German Animal Welfare Act (TierSchG) and statutory provisions on species protection. Its mission statement: "Keeping animals means taking responsibility for an animal whose welfare is entirely in the hands of humans. Whether the needs of the animal are met, whether it is protected from suffering or harm, whether the illegal trade is actively counteracted - and thereby a very personal contribution made to this animal and also to animal welfare - depends on the owner's expertise, his commitment to animal welfare and compliance with species protection regulations."

Henry is bringing us something a bit different - an interactive approach which he calls "learning a reptile feeling". "Good terrarium design", Henry writes, "gives dignity to the reptiles."

Don't delay - get your Conference tickets soon from www.thebhs.org.

For more information visit






2023 AHH / BHS Drayton Manor Conference on Reptile Husbandry and Breeding


After the great success of the 2022 conference in March, the organising team are already hard at work planning the 2023 event . Ticket booking is now available and the full conference program is now...




www.thebhs.org





and









Drayton Manor Resort


Drayton Manor Resort is home to a variety of exciting attractions with roller coasters, zoo and Thomas Land. Visit us today for the ultimate family day out!




www.draytonmanor.co.uk


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

A VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS RFUK!

Our "Meet the Speakers" poster this week features someone who needs no introduction on the AHH, BHS and Reptile Lighting forums: Roman Muryn.










In the first Herpetological Conference way back in 2017, Roman introduced the importance of energy delivered by the sun and in particular why infrared light was so vital to the health of reptiles. Those early conference lectures were hugely influential and the AHH and Reptile Lighting Facebook groups have grown significantly since. The two groups are now at the forefront of heating, lighting and husbandry developments. Our group of expert contributors have become significant spokesmen in the hobby. Now six years have passed, much has changed and new concepts have emerged. Roman will be sharing some of his testing work and introducing new ideas, resulting from these experiments, in how we might measure and emulate the sun's radiation. This will complement new discoveries and concepts to be presented at the Conference by several other members of this group, including Sarina Wunderlich and Frances Baines.

We strongly encourage you to book your tickets soon at www.thebhs.org to avoid disappointment!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Meet our next speaker at the AHH/BHS Conference: Fraser Gilchrist, from Scotland.

Fraser has been a reptile keeper for over 35 years. Currently, he is focused on 3 species of python (Royal, Angolan, and Sumatran), Egyptian Tortoises, and Widemouthed Agamas. He says, "Conservation is not always just black and white." Fraser is an active participant within the European Studbook Foundation, and also assists the Scottish Government in creating reptile welfare and industry regulation. He initiated the S.O.S (Save Our Sungazers) Campaign in South Africa.

Come and listen to his presentation on how, through what he describes as "Optimum Neglect", he is having considerable success with the critically endangered Egyptian Tortoise: _Testudo kleinmanni_.
Don't delay! Get your weekend passes now at www.thebhs.org](http://www.thebhs.org/...


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

We’re thrilled to have *Dr. Frances Baines* speaking at our Drayton Manor Conference 2023! She is best known for her work on UVB, as she has been researching the use of lighting in reptile husbandry for nearly 20 years. Until her retirement last year, she was an appointed Advisor to the British and Irish Association of Zoos and Aquariums (BIAZA). As co-ordinator of a team within the BIAZA Reptile and Amphibian Working Group, Frances assisted with the production of a guide to the use of UVB in zoos, based on Professor Gary Ferguson's work, which introduced the "Ferguson Zones" now recognised worldwide.

Her presentation at our conference is entitled "Light of my Life: Strategies for Lizard Reproduction". She says, "For once this isn't just about UVB! I wanted to explore ways of improving our "artificial sunlight" to enhance reproductive success in the lizards under our care. The more I searched, the more I discovered that all aspects of sunlight play a huge role, and the reasons are fascinating!"
Making any New Year Resolutions? Resolve to come to the Conference!

Only 10 weeks to go! Get your tickets for the weekend from www.thebhs.org!


----------

